# Safe and Sound in Mt. Baker



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Some words of advice for BC riders and a relatively feel-good story from the folks at Mt Baker. Those that refuse to share the snow with the rest of the US. After envying and cursing the base levels, scroll down for story.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I was up at Baker for an avy awareness class yesterday morning and things were pretty frantic at the Aid Hut when I first got there with SAR gearing up and heading out. What a relief when a patroller interrupted the class to say they found him.

It blows my mind that someone who saw him out in Swift didn't tell him to turn around. I mean, no pack, late in the day heading the wrong direction. Serious red flags there. Glad he made it out safely, and I'm as astonished as anyone of the seriously gnar terrain he made it through IN THE DARK.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really fucking pissed...really what the fuck was that guy thinking. 

Was up there Sat. it was cold, windy, at times almost white out blower...amazing anyone saw tracks where he went out. I did not see but 1 single track out of bounds...right by the oye rope line. God damm retarded tourist. Where this guy went out and back up over the arm...unimaginable...crazy mad place to drop a line but hellish to hike out of. All around were high avy danger signs; on Fri my daugher set off a small slide in bc while getting footy, swam, got buried chest deep and her buds had her out in minutes...when she called in the evening you could hear the fear of god in her voice. And on Sat a skier bud lost a ski on a chute above the throat, was waist to chest with sluff and waited 45 min for patrol to get a ropeline to slide out through the throat. 

The tourist had divine intervention...glad he made it out and Btw lots of locals riders and skiers yell at folks that look clueless and often its locals are the first call in report to patrol of someone that looks to be in over their head. 

However you tourist...STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM THIS HILL...you are a god damm hazard to your self, patrollers and other locals. Otherwise if you want the tour...ask a local...there's plenty of shit your pants in bounds terrain that can also be fatal. If you don't see folks hitting something or terrain or bc...there is a damm good reason cause otherwise locals would be hitting it.

Perhaps move this to the general chat so more folks will see it.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^I agree with ya Wrath, tourist, or anyone who doesn't know what they're doing,where they're going, or at least equiped to deal with the consequences should stick to somewhere else. Baker can can make you her bitch in a split second, even for seasoned riders. I still believe that someone who saw him in Swift solo without gear needed to speak up and say something. This whole thing could have been avoided, despite the guy's stupidity.

I did overhear a patroller saying yesterday that his buddy told him repeatedly not to drop on that side of ridge towards Swift. Dumbass didn't listen. Given the conditions and the route taken, dude is lucky beyond belief.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

"I have lucky" haha classic


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It's good to see this stuff posted here. You can get into enough trouble on much smaller mountains than Baker. Respect it


----------

